# Introducing Ted....



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As many of you know I have been looking for a playmate for Betty for a number of Months. Originally I wanted to rehome a dog of a similar age to Betty.However this process turned out to be extremely difficult due to the number of time wasters and frankly dishonest people out there. Having followed JoJo's 'Fudge' thread and seeing what a gorgeous pup she was and learning that she had been beautifully bred by Katie(Lola 24 - one of our lovely members!!) proved too much to resist.
Decision was made on Wednesday and I collected Ted today ( after a ten hour round trip!!). Teds arrival could not be more different to Bettys, she was confident ,noisy and manic...Ted is little chill meister, calm, happy but a little wary.
I hope you like the photos..the last one is a little video clip but not sure if I have uploaded correctly!!! 
















IMG]http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa456/colpa110/DSC00139.jpg[/IMG]
URL=http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa456/colpa110/?action=view&current=large.mp4]







[/URL]


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Colin he is absolutely gorgeous, I'm so pleased for you. You must be so thrilled to have a brother for Betty at last


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Another secret squirrel! Why did you drop this on us without prior warning so we could all give you our 'expert' advice! Love Ted he is so chilled. If no one minds Hattie's playmate Minton arrives after 23 June hope he is also a chilled male ( God knows would love to meet one!).We will see Hattie will have her nose put out of joint but in the long run it will be worth it . Need regular updates Colin always knew poo 2 would be a 'given'. Good luck hope he is everthing you want him to be!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It really was a snap decision and I didn't know whether I would go for Ted or the lovely little Apricot girl... first signs are that Ted and Betty will get along just fine...as long as Ted remembers who is the boss


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats Colin and Betty! Ted is completely gorgeous!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Colin, he is an absolute sweetie and so clever being able to climb up onto your table 

I couldn't make the film clip work 

Did you take Betty with you? Did you introduce Betty to the puppies or is that not allowed.

Do let us know how they get together. Lots of photos please.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

aaaaaagggggghhhhhhhh

JoJo screaming with excitement .... 

I am so chuffed ... I love you Ted


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It really was a snap decision and I didn't know whether I would go for Ted or the lovely little Apricot girl... first signs are that Ted and Betty will get along just fine...as long as Ted remembers who is the boss


Not really a problem Betty WILL be boss so as soon as Ted accepts that everything should go swimmingly!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG!! He is totally gorgeous Colin! I just love his white markings - no wonder JoJo had big decisions to make when looking at this litter. I'm hoping someone is going to snap up the apricot girl and post her on here too! Well done!!! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats::congrats::whoo::whoo::jumping::jumping: Oh congratulations Colin, Ted is absolutely gorgeous and I love his name  :congrats::congrats::whoo::whoo::jumping::jumping:

So so pleased for you! Hope Betty is a great big sister, I'm sure she will be. Can he come to Ashridge?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it just me - I can't get the video to work x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Well done Colin, he is an absolute sweetie and so clever being able to climb up onto your table
> 
> I couldn't make the film clip work
> 
> ...


I know...I have uploaded it from I movies to Photobucket but cant past the link..HELP!!! It really is soo sweet...if you see it and show Chris......


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Well done Colin, he is an absolute sweetie and so clever being able to climb up onto your table
> 
> I couldn't make the film clip work
> 
> ...


Betty came too, which was dangerous as i wanted to steal her!! 

Sarah- i don't know how she was still around when colin came to get her from your house!! I would have hidden her in the wardrobe!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> :congrats::congrats::whoo::whoo::jumping::jumping: Oh congratulations Colin, Ted is absolutely gorgeous and I love his name  :congrats::congrats::whoo::whoo::jumping::jumping:
> 
> So so pleased for you! Hope Betty is a great big sister, I'm sure she will be. Can he come to Ashridge?


Maybe in a rucsac???


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats, Colin, he's a good looking boy

Ian


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Well done Colin, he is an absolute sweetie and so clever being able to climb up onto your table
> 
> I couldn't make the film clip work
> 
> ...


I am hopeing to be able to introduce Hattie to Minton at Pat's so it is in effect 'neutral ground' as my house is quite small and the 'family' is me so we all have to get along! Really look forward to updates as to how Betty accepts Ted.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Maybe in a rucsac???


Definitely. We can all share the carrying if he gets too heavy for you


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Maybe in a rucsac???


Yes you must! Need to meet the gorgeous Ted in the flesh! Oh I'm sooo puppy broody...... aagghhhhhh - someone help me!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Currently searching the internet for puppy pouches! If anyone has any ideas or recomendations let me know! Previously carried Jack Russell pups in Barbour poachers pockets but think Minton may be too big!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Yes you must! Need to meet the gorgeous Ted in the flesh! Oh I'm sooo puppy broody...... aagghhhhhh - someone help me!


There is no help just go or Poo 2!

I am already looking for a bigger house so I can get poo 3! Is there never going to be an end to this obsession!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

:iagree:


Pollypiglet said:


> There is no help just go or Poo 2!


:iagree: I know of a couple of puppies (and tonight, due to bad behaviour they are on a BOGOF deal)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clare, they are already sooo sweet togeher....if it stays like this I will be such a happy bunny. This was sooo funny Ted was pulling Betty around as if taking her for a walk!! ( This was at Katies house shortly after they had 'met')


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow - congrats from Egypt! 

I'm a bit confused (lots of sun and heat here) - is Ted Fudge's brother? 

He is goooooooorgeous!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Clare, they are already sooo sweet togeher....if it stays like this I will be such a happy bunny. This was sooo funny Ted was pulling Betty around as if taking her for a walk!! ( This was at Katies house shortly after they had 'met')


Great pics hope Hattie has the same bonding experience! Currently she shreds her toys to bits hope she does not try this on Minton!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Wow - congrats from Egypt!
> 
> I'm a bit confused (lots of sun and heat here) - is Ted Fudge's brother?
> 
> He is goooooooorgeous!


Yep, he certainly is...JoJo and I are now 'related'....

Hope you are having a fab time!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Clare, they are already sooo sweet togeher....if it stays like this I will be such a happy bunny. This was sooo funny Ted was pulling Betty around as if taking her for a walk!! ( This was at Katies house shortly after they had 'met')


Oh that's too cute.... love it. Betty won't have time to stop and itch!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, Ted is gorgeous, congratulations Colin, and Betty of course


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes ... JoJo & Colin have siblings .... matching choccy poos !!!!!

I am skipping with excitement .... 

Hey just realised .. Colin you have seen my choccy baby  tell me all about her ....


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Clare, they are already sooo sweet togeher....if it stays like this I will be such a happy bunny. This was sooo funny Ted was pulling Betty around as if taking her for a walk!! ( This was at Katies house shortly after they had 'met')


Colin, thats a great picture. Betty is such a sweetheart letting him pull her around the room like he did. She's gonna have to start a fanclub soon......


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Fudge is pretty but nowhere near as pretty as Ted....OK, so just kidding..she is totally scrummy ....I meant to get a picture of her with Betty but then forgot...just too excited...if she is anything like Ted she will be soo chillaxed...he is sitting beside me on the bed as I type and Betty is at my feet..cockapoo heaven...have a feeling it is not going to last as too good to be true!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

lola24 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> :iagree: I know of a couple of puppies (and tonight, due to bad behaviour they are on a BOGOF deal)


Yorkshire is just too far from Devon I did 300 milles Plymouth to Harrogate each way for 12 weeks (the m62 is no joke!) I would love to give a pup a home but Minton has to be my first choice. If I get my bigger house then Poo 3 and 4(!) will be on the cards.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> There is no help just go or Poo 2!
> 
> I am already looking for a bigger house so I can get poo 3! Is there never going to be an end to this obsession!


Lol, can you imagine having to move house to fit more lovely cockapoo's in. Brilliant.



colpa110 said:


> Well Fudge is pretty but nowhere near as pretty as Ted....OK, so just kidding..she is totally scrummy ....I meant to get a picture of her with Betty but then forgot...just too excited...if she is anything like Ted she will be soo chillaxed...he is sitting beside me on the bed as I type and Betty is at my feet..cockapoo heaven...have a feeling it is not going to last as too good to be true!!


Colin, start as you mean to go on, thats what I say.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations Colin!

I love Ted (great name) and chocolate is a lovely contrast to Betty's colouring.

We need lots of updates please and lots of photos!

Sue x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lol, can you imagine having to move house to fit more lovely cockapoo's in. Brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Colin, start as you mean to go on, thats what I say.


Why else would you move? (Maybe to get the horse at home?) Long to be able to let the dogs out into their own land without worrying about traffic on the school run or the refuse lorry backing into the close. Will be too old before I can do it with the current stock market situation, still will take my dogs to my retirement home hope they have lots of space! Do you think they will accomodate a Welsh Cob as well?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a lovely happy moment this is ....... ahhh Colin in poo heaven .. it wont change Colin .. just enjoy the whole experience of 2 poos loving you xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:congrats:...that is one gorgeous family you have there  
Enjoy every minute x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Colin big congratulations :congrats:
Welcome Ted you're beautiful and such a surprise....lovely


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Congratulations Colin!
> 
> I love Ted (great name) and chocolate is a lovely contrast to Betty's colouring.
> 
> ...


Congratulations....Ted is gorgeous. They look incredibly sweet together. I have already been dropping hints to my hobby about getting poo number two (in about 18 months). To start off he was not keen on the idea (he had never had a dog before). However, he seems to be coming around to the idea now. 

Enjoy your pup cuddles.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations Colin, i have to say I was really tempted with Katie's litter but I want to concentrate on training Rufus before contemplating poo number 2.

Ted is beautiful, I'm sure he will fit in lovely with your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations,what a lovely surprise! xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations Colin and Betty on the arrival of Ted (love his name) - he is really gorgeous and can't wait to see more photos and updates on both of them :hug:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations Colin and Betty!! So pleased for you, they look so good together already. Love the name Ted, beautiful!
A lovely thread to come home to read, I shall be smiling for a while


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Betty came too, which was dangerous as i wanted to steal her!!
> 
> Sarah- i don't know how she was still around when colin came to get her from your house!! I would have hidden her in the wardrobe!


Colin knows he was lucky to get her back  we nearly accidently 'lost her'! All joking aside we completley adore Betty and she will always be special to us and if Ted ever needs a holiday along with Betty we can find a special place for him aswell! 



lola24 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> :iagree: I know of a couple of puppies (and tonight, due to bad behaviour they are on a BOGOF deal)


Please don't tempt me!  



colpa110 said:


> Clare, they are already sooo sweet togeher....if it stays like this I will be such a happy bunny. This was sooo funny Ted was pulling Betty around as if taking her for a walk!! ( This was at Katies house shortly after they had 'met')



Colin I am really so very pleased for you. I think Ted is the perfect choice for Betty and to come from Katie is even better. He looks gorgeous and sounds fab and now I just cant wait to meet him!  I am so happy for you all.  xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So Colin, how did Ted's first night go? I hope he was a good boy, did he snuggle up with Betty?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, tell tell colin- we're all waiting....!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness - Colin - a new baby -??? :baby2::baby::baby2::baby::baby2:
how fantastic - lucky Ted having Betty for a sister and of course you as his daddy! 
I hope that all went well last night and Betty is being a good teacher - will come on more regularly to get up dates on Ted's progress!
:congrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I put Ted to bed at about 10pm - he did whinge for about an hour or so but was quiet by the time I went to bed. He was quiet until about 3am when he started whining again...got up to let him out and he did a wee straight away..then went straight back to sleep...same thing again at 530am and then again up at 630am for a poo!!! So up a few times but crate stayed clean...such a good boy. Betty and Ted then spent the next hour bundling on the bed....they are such good friends already...Betty does not seem jealous and not guarding her toys or food. Both poos have now crashed out!!!! No accidents in the house so far so all good as they say. It's so lovely watching them play together...it feels like a very good decision.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I put Ted to bed at about 10pm - he did whinge for about an hour or so but was quiet by the time I went to bed. He was quiet until about 3am when he started whining again...got up to let him out and he did a wee straight away..then went straight back to sleep...same thing again at 530am and then again up at 630am for a poo!!! So up a few times but crate stayed clean...such a good boy. Betty and Ted then spent the next hour bundling on the bed....they are such good friends already...Betty does not seem jealous and not guarding her toys or food. Both poos have now crashed out!!!! No accidents in the house so far so all good as they say. It's so lovely watching them play together...it feels like a very good decision.


How wonderful for you all.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just been looking through Teds paperwork and notice that his Dad is from the same breeder as Betty's dad...I wonder if they are related!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! That would be pretty amazing if they were and would definitely have made it a very good decision! x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Just been looking through Teds paperwork and notice that his Dad is from the same breeder as Betty's dad...I wonder if they are related!


Wouldn't that be funny!! 


It sounds like a good first night from the kids, well done Ted and Betty.
Can't wait to meet him :love-eyes:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Also just found out that Ted shares a grandad with JD's uncle fester!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So that makes him Fester's cousin?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow this thread took me by surprise!!!!

Colin, so excited for you and Ted is gorgeous!!! Love the names Ted and Betty as they sound like a pair of pensioners!!!

So pleased Betty is being so good with Ted.

X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a good first night  Long may it continue.

I had Lolly & Millie sleeping outside my bedroom door. Millie was not impressed so barked in the middle of the night. Thought I'd let her in to say hello, they both came charging in and proceeded to muck around and not settle. So back out they went, being told to stay in bed. Which they did until 7pm. Early morning walk today


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow Colin if Betty & Ted do share the same dad then all sorts of relations are springing to mind! - Betty being half sister to both of Katie's litters, etc! - and you could be related to JoJo's Fudge with both your poos! - and now Uncle Fester! What a lovely thread! x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!! Ted is gorgeous! I'm so happy for you Colin, I can't wait to meet him - hopefully somewhen soon so I can have a cuddle - hehehe. Now I wonder if Bertie would like a little playmate???


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Colin your little choccy boy is so delicious I want to eat him! He is quite a darling! Let us know how bossy knickers gets on with him! I am sure she will still be the boss. Their colours go perfectly together and lets face it that is important!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

YAY! Hes totally gorgeous.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Wow this thread took me by surprise!!!!
> 
> Colin, so excited for you and Ted is gorgeous!!! Love the names Ted and Betty as they sound like a pair of pensioners!!!
> 
> ...


Bit of a surprise to me to be honest...it happened rather quickly, which I am pleased about as I had no time to get nervous or have second thoughts...I still can't believe I have got two!!

I love their names....we specifically wanted a name that wold 'go' with Betty!!!

They both have a hoof at the moment but keep wanting each others...it's soo funny....at the moment it is a nice mix of them playing/fighting together but then happy to spend time on their own. I hope it continues..feel free to pop over for a puppy peek!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Colin your little choccy boy is so delicious I want to eat him! He is quite a darling! Let us know how bossy knickers gets on with him! I am sure she will still be the boss. Their colours go perfectly together and lets face it that is important!


Absolutely vital I would say


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad the first night went well Colin 

Just noticed you haven't updated your profile yet to show 2 'poos!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like Ted is doing so well ... I am a day behind you .. xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mariag said:


> Glad the first night went well Colin
> 
> Just noticed you haven't updated your profile yet to show 2 'poos!!!!


Good point and I've been waiting such a long time to be able to do it

Thanks xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Good point and I've been waiting such a long time to be able to do it
> 
> Thanks xx


LOL Colin 

Have to say I'm getting very puppy broody seeing all these gorgeous new pups


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mariag said:


> LOL Colin
> 
> Have to say I'm getting very puppy broody seeing all these gorgeous new pups


It does get you like that doesn't it...you will have to go a long way though to find another as gorgeous as Oakley though


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg !!! I did miss something !!! fudge 's brother !!! Wow that is amazing and he is goegeous !!!!! oh wow


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Omg !!! I did miss something !!! fudge 's brother !!! Wow that is amazing and he is goegeous !!!!! oh wow


Ha ha...I was waiting for you to catch up


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your very handsome new puppy, hope to see lots of pics of Betty and ted and lots of stories about their great adventures xx( I'm sure there'll be a few )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin is Ted really chilled .. Fudge is a chocolate pudding and just happy to snuggle up and chill .. has a few moments of excitment then back down for a snuggle .. got to be careful not to step on her .. she is always on our heels  we are having so much fun here ...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So I'm all Jubileed out now...two parties in one day! Here to catch a puppy fix now...how's the gorgeous Ted doing? Hope you have a good second night with him.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow this was a surprise to read!
I knew you were looking but certainly didn't expect you to get one of katies as well!
Ted is gorgeous  And love the picture of him showing Betty round


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin is Ted really chilled .. Fudge is a chocolate pudding and just happy to snuggle up and chill .. has a few moments of excitment then back down for a snuggle .. got to be careful not to step on her .. she is always on our heels  we are having so much fun here ...


Ted is soooo chilled....Betty is miss manic compared to him. Poor Ted he doesn't get a moments peace!! I think Ted would just cuddle up on your lap all day if you would let him!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> So I'm all Jubileed out now...two parties in one day! Here to catch a puppy fix now...how's the gorgeous Ted doing? Hope you have a good second night with him.


Second night was brilliant, no whinging at all...and just one toilet break at 4am. Another clean crate. Betty and Ted and now going bonkers playing on the bed...Betty is a little bit rough and over excited at times but guess you just have to let them get on with it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update Colin .. Ted sounds so much like Fudge .. she is really chilled ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad its all going well. Sounds like one happy household.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

..hello little Ted!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It really was a snap decision and I didn't know whether I would go for Ted or the lovely little Apricot girl... first signs are that Ted and Betty will get along just fine...as long as Ted remembers who is the boss


Ted should be under NO illusion Betty will be the boss the trick is to let Ted think everything is his idea!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow what a reveal, superb news, they look stunning together. A big congratulations to you Betty and Katie. Cockapoo heaven xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He's lovely isn't he Karen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a beaut and sounds to be doing really well, all Katies pups look lovely as did last year litter and you've got real proof, lucky you x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Fudge is wonderful and it sounds like Ted (always want to type Teddy-Bear) is exactly the same, playful and so chilled ... I spotted Fudge snuggling up to Picnic for a snooze .. ahhhh so cute .. I made such a fuss of it now they are well awake and play flighting .. lots of silly noises ... but lovely to watch


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow congrats he's just gorgeous ,i will be reading with interest how you get on with two,hopefully puppy hood will be easier second time round.:congrats:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is just because Ted is so chilled or just knowing what to expect but second time around does seem much easier.....so far!!!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Well done Colin...little Ted is so handsome..and those of us lucky to have met Betty know how gorgeous she is. Really happy for you.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tosh said:


> Well done Colin...little Ted is so handsome..and those of us lucky to have met Betty know how gorgeous she is. Really happy for you.


Thanks, what a lovely thing to say..


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

COLIN!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I have missed this completely - not sure how... I feel awful for not commenting sooner!! - And JOjo too - Fantastic News too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> COLIN!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! I have missed this completely - not sure how... I feel awful for not commenting sooner!! - And JOjo too - Fantastic News too!!!!!!!!!!


No worries....there are more important things in life after all

He is a real sweetie - so gentle ( compared to Betty anyway!!) and she is loving having a little brother and I am just loving having two CP's!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin .. nothing is as important as a Cockapoo lol .. only teasing ..

Do Ted and Betty cuddle up together for a little snooze? ... I caught Picnic and Fudge snuggled up on a towel yesterday .. so cute .. they had dragged the paw wiping towel and snuggled on it like a blanket .. ahhhh it was lovely


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I would have to agree - there isn't anything much more important in the world than our cute fluffy bundles and now you both have TWO! As an essex lass would say (i'm not one) but i'm 'Well Jel!' xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin .. nothing is as important as a Cockapoo lol .. only teasing ..
> 
> Do Ted and Betty cuddle up together for a little snooze? ... I caught Picnic and Fudge snuggled up on a towel yesterday .. so cute .. they had dragged the paw wiping towel and snuggled on it like a blanket .. ahhhh it was lovely


I have caught them together when I come home sharing a dog bed....but it almost seems like Betty does not want to show she is 'soft' in front of us...well she is a bossy knickers after all...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh so bossy knickers is a softy too  ... she is a typical woman really... likes a cuddle but doesn't always want to admit it .. complicated us girlies .. giggling here  ..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> I would have to agree - there isn't anything much more important in the world than our cute fluffy bundles and now you both have TWO! As an essex lass would say (i'm not one) but i'm 'Well Jel!' xx


Well..actually I agree too but was just trying to be nice


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh so bossy knickers is a softy too  ... she is a typical woman really... likes a cuddle but doesn't always want to admit it .. complicated us girlies .. giggling here  ..


Many a true word spoken in jest!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No I fully admit girls are complicated ... hormones .. ask my hubby lol .. the only cure to complicated girls is chocolate/cake for the human girls and pigs ears for the canine girls in our house lol .. I am chuckling xxx.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's an interesting subject but I think I better keep my opinions to myself what with this being a mainly female orientated forum!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> It's an interesting subject but I think I better keep my opinions to myself what with this being a mainly female orientated forum!!!


LOL .. good plan Colin .. but we love you even if you think we are all Bossy like Betty lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Colin time for another update on Ted. Any new photo's esp with his darling big sister Betty. Its been all of nearly a week since I last saw them both.

And JoJo, can we have a update of Fudge too, esp a sneaky cuddle with one of her big sisters. 

As for hormones, I do my best to avoid them


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Colin time for another update on Ted. Any new photo's esp with his darling big sister Betty. Its been all of nearly a week since I last saw them both.
> 
> And JoJo, can we have a update of Fudge too, esp a sneaky cuddle with one of her big sisters.
> 
> As for hormones, I do my best to avoid them



Pictures of Ted....no problem.....Pictures of Betty...pretty difficult...pictures of Ted and betty together nigh on impossible!!!
( but will give it my best shot over the weekend!!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Colin time for another update on Ted. Any new photo's esp with his darling big sister Betty. Its been all of nearly a week since I last saw them both.
> 
> And JoJo, can we have a update of Fudge too, esp a sneaky cuddle with one of her big sisters.
> 
> As for hormones, I do my best to avoid them


:iagree: We need more pics and videos of the puppies to satisfy our own puppy cravings! 

Julie, if you have a peak at Jojos blog there some video of Fudge on there...absolutely adorable.


----------

